# insidehoops thinks suns getting better of deal



## onetwo88 (Jul 16, 2002)

http://www.insidehoops.com/johnson-hawks-081105.shtml


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Well hopefully the other Hawks owners start thinking that way too. Because I think we're getting short-changed only getting trash like Diaw, and 2 lottery protected picks.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Question. How many times have you seen Diaw play? Or did you just hear people say he was trash and then assume that as your opinion?


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Question. How many times have you seen Diaw play? Or did you just hear people say he was trash and then assume that as your opinion?


I think he is going by what everyone says but you never know I know that he has NBA league pass. I for one never saw Diaw play thats why I never said anything about him yet. But those 2 lottery protected picks? Wow, do we really expect the Hawks to make the playoffs?


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

BaronMcGrady said:


> Well hopefully the other Hawks owners start thinking that way too. Because I think we're getting short-changed only getting trash like Diaw, and 2 lottery protected picks.



I think one pick becomes unprotected in 2007 the other in 2008. So enjoy the modest success the next 2-3 years, the real championship drive begins in about 4 years. You guys should be :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Question. How many times have you seen Diaw play? Or did you just hear people say he was trash and then assume that as your opinion?



Enough.. He's is an ok defender, but nothing to be excited about. And offensivly, he made that excuse that most of his shots came at the end of the shot clock... Bull****.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Bruce Bowen was once an OK defender, and could barely hit the backboard on his shot (exaggeration). Now he's a roleplayer on a championship team. Go figure.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Bruce Bowen was once an OK defender, and could barely hit the backboard on his shot (exaggeration). Now he's a roleplayer on a championship team. Go figure.


I really doubt Diaw will develop into the lock-down defender that Bowen is. How did he become so good anyway? And one more thing, Bowen never played for the hawks.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

No, but he played for Boston in their losing years. All I'm saying is it's stupid to call someone trash when the guy is 23 and still growing his game. People called Bowen trash too, and look how stupid they now appear. You never know how he's going to end up, he at least deserves a chance to show what skills he has. You can't be a good roleplayer on a crappy team.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

agreed with shuhan, Anyways we are getting the better of this deal becuase we arent overpaying for a good role player (face it guys, taht is all JJ was on this time, and when has a time ever won with a max role player?)


----------



## TheAnswer[3] (Apr 17, 2005)

Diaw hasn't improved in the last 2 years as a Hawk. He is trash like the poster said. He couldn't even secure a starting job on the Hawks. Yeah, the ATLANTA HAWKS. 

At best, he is a Aaron McKie-type player. And I mean Aaron McKie like right now. Decent at a few things, nothing great. He won't make an impact behind Bell/Jackson.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

No, he hasn't improved in the last few years. But those were only his first two years in the league. Who exactly has he had to learn from? Plus, a good roleplayer will not be able to show his talents on Atlanta. They suck. We'll see, I hope you are wrong.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> No, he hasn't improved in the last few years. But those were only his first two years in the league. Who exactly has he had to learn from? Plus, a good roleplayer will not be able to show his talents on Atlanta. They suck. We'll see, I hope you are wrong.


I don't care who is right and who is wrong but I hope that Diaw will end up being a good player for us


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Diaw sucks, bottom line.

And MemphisX, the 2007 pick is top 3 protected and the 2006 pick is from the Lakers.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Diaw could be the worst offensive swingman in the NBA. He simply cannot score, and it often looks like he isn't even thinking about it.

His defense isn't anything special either. He's not bad, but it's nothing to really write home about either.

The picks is what's important.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Rawse said:


> Diaw could be the worst offensive swingman in the NBA. He simply cannot score, and it often looks like he isn't even thinking about it.
> 
> His defense isn't anything special either. He's not bad, but it's nothing to really write home about either.
> 
> The picks is what's important.


Hey don't blame him he took all his shots when the shot clock was running down :laugh: I guess he has "potential"


----------

